# Beware! The Ides of March



## Jace (Mar 15, 2022)

Best known for the date Roman Emperor Julius Caesar (100-43BCE)
was assassinated.

Remember to stab your Caesar salad 23 times.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Georgiagranny (Mar 15, 2022)

Yeah! If not for that darned Brutus, Julius Caesar would be alive today. Oh. Wait...


----------



## Gaer (Mar 15, 2022)

My Mother always said that when I was a kid.  Never knew what it meant!  Never asked.
Never liked Caesar so I am quite ambivalent.  haha!


----------



## Jules (Mar 15, 2022)

Gaer said:


> My Mother always said that when I was a kid.  Never knew what it meant!  Never asked.
> Never liked Caesar so I am quite ambivalent.  haha!



The 15th is the Ides of a month.  In Shakespeare, Caesar was warned to “beware the Ides of March”.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2022)

I find the many different calendars that humans have figured out very fascinating! 
All over the world, and at different time periods, and in different cultures and habitats, people have figured out ways that actually worked very well, 
to account for the passage of time and days and years. Wow!

I think the Ides of March was part of the ancient Roman calendar;

and was a very significant day in itself, as it was the First day of the Year....their  New Year observance, every year, 
with each month of theirs having started on the 15th or mid-way through every month, as we think of them now.

So they did have community rituals and planned celebrations on that day, even before that fateful event, one of those years, involving Ceasar, which was later made famous by Shakespeare's words, in the Title of this thread: 
_Beware the Ides of March!

The soothsayer or the Seer, had warned Ceasar, but he didn't listen._


----------



## Georgiagranny (Mar 15, 2022)

Ides merely means the middle of the month. There's an Ides of every month.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 15, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Ides merely means the middle of the month. There's an Ides of every month.


Yes, but for some reason it is not exactly the middle, from Wikipedia:


_Kalends, the 1st day of each month_
_Nones, the 7th day of full months and 5th day of hollow ones, 8 days—"nine" by Roman reckoning—before the Ides in every month_
_Ides, the 15th day of full months and the 13th day of hollow ones, one day earlier than the middle of each month._
A "_full_" month has 31 days, a "_hollow_" one less.  So next month the ides of April fall on the 13th.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_calendar#Days


----------

